
LABjs : Loading And Blocking JavaScript - falava
http://labjs.com/
======
jqueryin
I'm intrigued... I'll post a more in depth comment after a brief reading and
source code inspection.

I took particular interest in your article on "Why DOM-ready still sucks" due
my heavy usage of jQuery on all of my sites. To skip the gory details for
everybody, there is a JS script hack linked from the blog post to solve the
issue and allow jQuery and LABjs to play nice:

[http://groups.google.com/group/jquery-
dev/msg/f039573c689cef...](http://groups.google.com/group/jquery-
dev/msg/f039573c689cef3c)

------
getify
If you want more information, here's some blog posts I did to explain LABjs:
[http://blog.getify.com/2009/11/labjs-new-hotness-for-
script-...](http://blog.getify.com/2009/11/labjs-new-hotness-for-script-
loading/)

There's also posts on the site about LABjs in relation to: * speeding up DOM-
ready * coupling inline script execution * concat'ing versus parallel
downloads

------
getify
@jqueryin -- yes, that hack in that jquery-dev thread is now included in
LABjs. So all we need is the updated jQuery 1.4 to come out, and we'll be all
good. :)

And really, the point should be made that if you don't use jquery's
$(document).ready(...) then there's no problem at all, you can load jquery
with LABjs with no issues.

